
Lock-Free Work Stealing, Part 3: Going Lock-Free - tivolo
http://blog.molecular-matters.com/2015/09/25/job-system-2-0-lock-free-work-stealing-part-3-going-lock-free/
======
tivolo
The latest post in the series finally goes into details about the lock-free
implementation of the work-stealing queue.

